
Ask HN: What is the meaning of the image on main page of paulgraham.com? - davidbogue
The image seems random, but I&#x27;m sure there is an obvious meaning behind it.   http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paulgraham.com&#x2F;
======
davidbogue
I found the answer to this. Per Paul's twitter feed, it was a picture he took
in Paris where he was amused by the simplest representation of the human body,
and the most elaborate.

------
giardini
What he is & what he wants to be?

